
Hands on with the GeForce RTX 2080ti - ChuckMcM
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13261/hands-on-with-the-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-realtime-raytracing
======
ChuckMcM
I'm curious when we will reach 'peak GPU' much like we've pretty much reached
'peak CPU' for average users. Perhaps we're already there.

Something I expect from future GPUs will be GAN generated scenery. Much like
we saw the demo with the city driving and swapping out buildings and trees
etc, I expect that we'll see the game scripted into a much simpler "no
textures" sort of system and then have the computer generate appropriate
scenery. It would make it possible for games like Far Cry or Tomb Raider to
have some randomization in their game play for replayability.

~~~
wmf
Considering that price/performance has gotten worse I guess peak GPU was the
10x0 series.

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is a very valid point. Although folks have been saying that after the
price drops in the spring these cards will have better price/performance than
the 10x0 series. I am looking forward to the long form article from Anandtech
where they break it down.

